# Internet Cheapies experience?



## Poppets19

Hello, so been looking at these threads for months! Finally got the best line ever since trying. But...I’m not due for another 7 days and been cramping little bits here and there. Woke up gagging this morning lol. Tried a frer this morning but nothing. This test was from same batch of 10 and only one other showed an even fainter line 2 days ago. Do you think this could be the real deal this time? Much appreciate your expert eyes :oops:


----------



## Poppets19

P.s I only did it this early because I thought I was due on this week but according to my calendar, it should be next week, technically.


----------



## justonemore31

If ur realy 7dpo with this test but tested 2 days prior that would mean you were 5dpo it would be pretty early for a bfp. They're def more sensitive than frer but in my personal experience I had what looked like bfps with internet tests and I wasnt pregnant. If you're due in a week I would try to hold off till then and then the a frer. It could very well b the real thing but you won't know till you retest closer to ur period.


----------



## Poppets19

justonemore31 said:


> If ur realy 7dpo with this test but tested 2 days prior that would mean you were 5dpo it would be pretty early for a bfp. They're def more sensitive than frer but in my personal experience I had what looked like bfps with internet tests and I wasnt pregnant. If you're due in a week I would try to hold off till then and then the a frer. It could very well b the real thing but you won't know till you retest closer to ur period.

Thank you for your reply. Yeah it does seem a bit too odd I suppose. Wouldn’t of even thought anything of it if it hadn’t of been as pink and thick as it was. Nasty trick as always lol x


----------



## HLx

That's crazy if it's not! It looks convincing to me! Is there a way you could be further along that you thought? The day I got my bfp with my frer the cheapie was negative!! Haha good luck, I'll be following x


----------



## HLx

Oh I missed the bit you said the frer was negative! That is absolutely cruel! Wait a few days or atleast until 9 dpo and retest x


----------



## Poppets19

Haha it so mean! I did read yesterday that one other girl went through exact same thing with the frer. Turns out she was deffo pregnant. Fingers crossed. Still got mild cramping and can’t fill my tummy. Starving all the time, very unusual since I’m tiny and lost my appetite. Hee hee will keep you updated anyway xx


----------



## HLx

Good luck to you hoping it is your bfp:) tests can be so cruel Haha x


----------



## Poppets19

HLx said:


> Good luck to you hoping it is your bfp:) tests can be so cruel Haha x

Just a wee update, done the other frer this morning and was most definitely negative.
I guess it’s still early, so I’m just waiting on more internet cheapo’s arriving and take it from there x


----------



## HLx

Gl hun keel us updated:) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had 2 bad boxes of FRER while I was getting positives on the cheapies, my first positive on the cheap test at 8dpo. I do not trust FRER anymore after that. I wouldn't believe the cheap tests til I went out and bought another brand though finally at 11 dpo and got a bright positive on that. The pic I'm attaching I just took, but these were my tests from 2 weeks ago. The FRER was taken at 9dpo, negative, and the cheapies were also all on 9dpo and you can still see the faint lines. I didn't keep my 8dpo tests cause they were so faint. Anyway, don't lose hope yet just cause you're not getting positives on FRER


----------



## Poppets19

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I had 2 bad boxes of FRER while I was getting positives on the cheapies, my first positive on the cheap test at 8dpo. I do not trust FRER anymore after that. I wouldn't believe the cheap tests til I went out and bought another brand though finally at 11 dpo and got a bright positive on that. The pic I'm attaching I just took, but these were my tests from 2 weeks ago. The FRER was taken at 9dpo, negative, and the cheapies were also all on 9dpo and you can still see the faint lines. I didn't keep my 8dpo tests cause they were so faint. Anyway, don't lose hope yet just cause you're not getting positives on FRER
> 
> View attachment 1060593


Thank you for your reply Florida,

My other eBay cheapies arrived today and nothing seemed to show up. Must have been the most convincing evap I have ever seen. It deserves an award lol. But I defs won’t be spending money on frer again. So many bad stories.
Cramping has eased off now, due AF in 4 days so I’ll be patient. Worst thing I now have to tell my partner it was another bad test.
Definitely slap on the wrist for testing too early. Don’t get much chances these days because he’s always tired from work. ONE DAY ILL BE A MUMMY! Lol
xx


----------



## Poppets19

P.s congrats Florida. Some good looking positives there \\:D/ xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Cheapies work fine as long as you follow the instructions and only
test after the correct number of days.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cheapies can work fine when testing early too.. my top one was 9dpo, bottom one was this morning at 5+4. Obviously you'll get a blaring positive the longer you wait, but what better way to feed POS obsession than using cheapies? Wish I could get a refund on all those bad FRER I had purchased. Like $40 spent on bad FRER'S while the cheapies were $7 for a bag of 25

Side note, have you heard of menstrual cups? I *highly* recommend trying to use one after sex around OV. I used mine twice after sex, inserted it and kept it in till morning. Removed it and rinsed out... and got my bfp


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Poppets19 said:


> Thank you for your reply Florida,
> 
> My other eBay cheapies arrived today and nothing seemed to show up. Must have been the most convincing evap I have ever seen. It deserves an award lol. But I defs won’t be spending money on frer again. So many bad stories.
> Cramping has eased off now, due AF in 4 days so I’ll be patient. Worst thing I now have to tell my partner it was another bad test.
> Definitely slap on the wrist for testing too early. Don’t get much chances these days because he’s always tired from work. ONE DAY ILL BE A MUMMY! Lol
> xx

Don't lose hope! And if AF does come, look into a menstrual cup for next O!


----------



## Poppets19

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Don't lose hope! And if AF does come, look into a menstrual cup for next O!

How do you mean? Or is that a stupid question? xx


----------



## Poppets19

Poppets19 said:


> How do you mean? Or is that a stupid question? xx


Oh sorry, didn’t see message above that!
Hey that’s an idea xx


----------



## shnsn

Your internet cheapies look like mine last month. Same hcg print on handle, they gave me some good positive when all others even other internet cheapies were negative, frer clearblue negative too and I did test early. I wasn’t pregnant and started period on time! I was so annoyed and never wanted to use them again however, this month I ordered from eBay again and got the same ones, they are the one step brand with a pink flower on the packaging. Again this month they have given me a positive although light so I’m not getting my hopes up until I get a positive from a different internet cheapie brand. 
In your case I hope it’s a true positive finger crossed.


----------



## Poppets19

shnsn said:


> Your internet cheapies look like mine last month. Same hcg print on handle, they gave me some good positive when all others even other internet cheapies were negative, frer clearblue negative too and I did test early. I wasn’t pregnant and started period on time! I was so annoyed and never wanted to use them again however, this month I ordered from eBay again and got the same ones, they are the one step brand with a pink flower on the packaging. Again this month they have given me a positive although light so I’m not getting my hopes up until I get a positive from a different internet cheapie brand.
> In your case I hope it’s a true positive finger crossed.

The problem with testing early is you can pick up a non viable pregnancy....so I’ve researched anyway. Guess mine wasn’t, did another test first thing and nothing.
I always get close but no cigar haha. Typical, first time in my life I actually would love a baby and it’s a lot harder than I would ever have imagined.
Feels like I’ve been trying ages. Just a little over a year anyway. I’ll give it another couple months....want to try that menstrual cup method suggested by Florida. Partner is gonna think I’ve lost the plot lol.


----------

